# Upset and depressed



## Courtney (Mar 4, 2002)

Hello Fibro Babies,Im not sure if I have CFS but I know I have Fibro. I need to see a specialtist-not sure theres one in my area. I have just been diagnosed with Fibro. I just wanted to know if anyone has tried something for being so tiard?







I feel like I carrying a dead body everywhere I go. Also I have a problem!!! Since I have been diagnosed my parents all of a sudden think Im cured. It makes me SO MAD when people say Oh now you can move on. Um ya, did the pain all of a sudden leave!!! I can accept that this is my life and there is no cure. Its other people that can't. It seems now my parents think I can get a job, get a car (I also have bipolar disorder and IBS) Even thinking about working makes my body ake, Im lucky I can carry a laundry basket upstairs. I hide my pain because there is no point complaining all the time, so when I smile or laugh they think well you must be getting better. Im so tiard all the time. I just want my parents to understand how much pain Im in all the time. It makes this disease more difficult to deal with. Im always in my Pj's cause getting totally dressed is so tiring and painful. They think Im lazy and keep saying I need to get out of the house. I do on good days which is seldome. How can I possibly tell them how I feel so they just don't think Im lazy and I really am in pain? Its making me depressed.







Please help.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi courtney,Please be patient, the amytriptylene will make you feel like a zombie for 4 to 6 weeks, I also complained to my doctor because I couldn't wake up, I slept until 2 in the afternoon for weeks and dragged myself around the rest of the time, I had 2 babies at the time so it was hard on the family. But I did get use to it and it was wonderful, it gave me back my life for a lot of years.As for your family, well I had a very supportive family, mostly because they were all sick too, we were all (my mom, 3 brothers and 1 sister, as well as several aunts & uncles) diagnosed with IBS without any proper testing being done, and family get togethers are a nightmare when there is only one bathroom. If they didn't all have the same problems maybe they wouldn't be so understanding. My mom & sister were so ill they had to go on pensions because they couldn't work anymore. The best thing you can do is to educate them, look stuff up on the internet and print off copies for them, get books at the library or book store. They aren't suffering, so its hard for them to relate to how you feel. I found it harder with my friends, they can't relate at all to what its like to be in pain or feel sick every day of their life, I try to educate them and I try to be patient, and I try to remember that they will never really understand.Take it one minute at a time, one hour at a time, don't look too far ahead, this is the minute we live in, the future will take care of itself.Do what you need to do in order to cope and don't get side tracked by what other think.Take careLori


----------



## Courtney (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanx Lori,I just needed someone to understand where I comming from. Its hard when all you want is your loved ones to understand when really its impossible. I have to learn to do things for myself and living for myself. Thats hard when its your parents involved but its they only wany to do it. Im an only child and felt I let them down because I can't work now. That I failed them, but I guess I have to do what I think is going to work!!!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hang in there, Courtney!Like Lori Ann says, it will take some time to get use to the meds. Every one is different in that respect and everyone may need a different dose, etc. And each one of us has a different threshold of pain. Lori has some good advice. Educate your parents the best you can; beyond that, you need to focus on you. Do what you can do, one day at a time, one hour at a time. Somedays you may feel pretty good and others not. Weather can have alot to do with how your body responds. One thing to remember is even if you are super tired, try to do some slow stretching to keep your muscles a little more "pliable". I know that if I don't, they get very tight and sore. It also makes me feel better mentally, knowing I'm trying to help myself the best I can.Take care.We're here for you. I've heard there are some really good support groups in some parts of Canada for FMers, etc. Have you checked to see if there are any in your area? Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Courtney. It was nice to talk to you in chat last Thursday. I hope you'll be able to come again some time. Maybe your relatives just want you to feel well so much that they insensitively say the wrong things to you now that you have a diagnosis? I find it extremely hard to be forgiving to my friends and relations who constantly say the wrong thing, but I try and do it because they don't know better. And, because they don't know better...I have found that EDUCATION is a powerful force for change. It is likely that your loved ones do not know what your illness(es) is (are). If you have the energy, you could collect together come of your favourite, easy to read, easy to understand information on Fibro, print it out and give it to them. Ask them to read and understand it because it is important to you. There is a 'brochure' on IBS for loved ones of IBS sufferers to read, it's called 'Molly's Brochure'. Here is a link to it: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/aboutibs.html I wonder if there is a similar thing for Fibromyalgia?Best wishes to you Courtney,


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

There is one Susan, but I have no idea "where". It has been posted several times on this board in the past, but the last time was quite a while ago. It's something like a letter and it's very good. Perhaps someone out there will remember where to find it or have a copy they can copy and paste on this board. It would be nice to have it again.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Courtney, Feisty and everyone, I started a new topic about the explaining to relatives situation: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=9;t=001061


----------

